# Shane Ward (Short Stories)



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone.

Below you will find all the *Short stories* I have made that have been published on Kindle. Please enjoy and leave your reviews. They are mainly *Science Fiction* and one Crime story.

My Amazon Author page: - https://www.amazon.com/author/shaneward
My main website: - www.shaneward.net

My Stories:

*The Cataline Downfall*​
​


> *Name: -* The Cataline Downfall
> *Author: -* Shane Ward
> *Genre: -* Fantasy/Sci-Fi
> *Word Count: -* 7,946
> *E-book Price: -* Around £0.86





> Ellie-Soma, was your typical Cataline teenager exploring her world and enjoying her life to the fullest. That was until her home world was invaded by an ancient alien race called the Krainers. Intoxicated by the telepathic bond that all Cataline posses, the Krainers rampaged through her world and began their deadly campaign that ranged from kidnapping to murder.
> 
> But for Ellie-Soma, this was not going to be a tale of just survival; it will be a story about her life, her people and the circumstances she was tossed into. She will lose her friends, her loved ones and she will see her world torn apart. But with unrelenting determination, she intends to save as many of her people as possible.
> 
> Join her in her adventure and experience a world beyond dreams and reality. Welcome to the The Cataline Downfall.





> *Abstract of Story: - *
> Our world bathed inside a nebula of blue rich gas that encased the entire solar system. Every cycle, another nebula would collide with ours to create a rare and dazzling display that many of our people would wait an entire lifetime to see. When it did occur; our world was bathed in a harmony of god-like art. Our world was paradise, filled with fields of rich green pasture and plants that lit up the night sky as well as offerer a stunning display for all to see during the day.
> 
> We're a race that's passionate about all things: life, technology and exploration. But when my family talked about the old days, they explained a terrible secret that our race holds about the population of this galaxy.
> ...









*Unyielding*​
​


> *Name: -* Unyielding
> *Author: -* Shane Ward
> *Genre: -* Crime/Sci-Fi/Adventure
> *Word Count: -* 8,350





> *Info: -*
> A battle for right, a battle for a child. One ship, two enforcers with a conflict of interest.
> 
> In the distant future mankind sent a ship with five thousand people into the depths of space to colonize a new world called Terra Secondo: Second Earth. But their journey takes 400 years and sacrifices had to be made. Mankind no longer has the freedom to choose its destiny. Families must undergo severe checks before having children and when sex is outlawed, enforcers must discover if they are human or pure machines.
> ...





> *Abstract of Story: -*
> She sat on the edge of the silk covered bed and slowly manoeuvred herself into a cat-like position. She deliberately made sure that her firm butt was aligned perfectly with the lone individual who sat in the corner of the Spartan steel room. Once she piqued his interest, she slowly crawled into the centre of the bed and lifted her upper body towards the ceiling. Her long, blond hair fell perfectly down her round breasts and she slowly began to lower her crisp white thong along slender legs.
> 
> "I know what you want," she teased. "I have many skills and I know you must be...very lonely in your line of work."
> ...









*The Girl who Wanted to Fly*​
​


> *Name: -* The Girl who Wanted to Fly
> *Author: -* Shane Ward
> *Genre: -* Sci-Fi/Adventure
> *Word Count: -* 13,500





> *Info: -*
> On the dawn of a new age for mankind, one young woman discovers her passion for the sky, unlike anything she's experienced before. But the journey to discovering her dream faces hardship by the interference of her father, the colony ruler. With the help of her saviour, she embarks on an incredible journey to defy her father and ultimately face mankind's biggest enemy, the Pagers.
> 
> Follow Sonya in her quest as Shane Ward brings you another fantastic new story.





> *Abstract of Story: -*
> A new world waited for us and I was filled with mixed feelings about leaving Earth and all my friends. I studied about the first human to set foot on Lio and I would follow in his footsteps, as did hundreds of hopeful colonists.
> 
> With the chance to colonise Lio, my family uprooted themselves from Earth and took to the skies in search of new adventures.
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shane,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## davidfclark (May 16, 2013)

Cool. I'll have a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck with these, Shane.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Friendly bump to see if I can get these going again. Short stories worth the look.

Shane


----------

